# $500 reward...



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

> OK Blood, you knew it was coming and I apologize in advance....What are you going to measure in place of antlers?


Hmmm? You make a good point, trespasser hunting might not be as much fun as I thought.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

CHASINEYES said:


> It would be interesting to see what kind of a response a well placed 130" bionic buck would generate. Place that feeding buck 100yds in from the line on an open field. It would be even better if said deer would fall out of sight upon being hit by the shot. Lol lol




Now you're giving Farmlegend and Bio ideas, they're probably searching the Web right now trying to buy a few Bionic deer.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Bloodrunner said:


> Now you're giving Farmlegend and Bio ideas, they're probably searching the Web right now trying to buy a few Bionic deer.


 ROBO DEER BABY![ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgOipZyp4-g"]Indiana DNR&#39;s Robo-Deer Sting Operation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> ROBO DEER BABY!Indiana DNR's Robo-Deer Sting Operation - YouTube



Dude!!!! That is a Trespasser hunters dream bait, think how many trespassers you could bag in a season!!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Bloodrunner said:


> Dude!!!! That is a Trespasser hunters dream bait, think how many trespassers you could bag in a season!!


But it needs to fall upon impact. Without falling out of sight they may not cross the line for retrieval. Lol

I can see it now. Bio setting up his robo deer laying in wait for the tresspasser. His target avatar buck decoys to the robo deer and gets taken out by the perp. Lol


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

How about getting some motion sensors, connect them via network to some robotic arms that have cameras mounted. Run some facial identification software. Then use the bionic buck as the lure. Phidgets sensors are easy to work with. The facial identification software will take time but could just save pics to a database. Drones would be cool too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Most of you would just succeed in catching yourselves.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

bioactive said:


> And yes, I cannot hunt deer here right now so am on the prowl for very large, satisfying game. There was nothing like the feeling on that rainy day in early 2012 when I was sequestered with the state trooper running the investigation, and a young lady who was pressing separate charges against him, in a side room of the court house, while his attorney and he went through the pictures I took of his path through my property, which quelled the ridiculous lie he told about his dog escaping from his car at the wine store, said lie told with the support of pictures of the trespassing location, which was nowhere near where the actual trespassing occurred.
> 
> Game, set, match, cop a plea.
> 
> ...


 
Your not a distant relative to one Officer Obie from "Alice's Resutrant", are you ??

"............And didn't get up until the next morning, when we all had to go to court.

We walked in, sat down, Obie came in with the twenty seven eight-by-ten
Colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back
Of each one, sat down. Man came in said, "All rise." We all stood up,
And Obie stood up with the twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy
Pictures, and the judge walked in sat down with a seeing eye dog, and he
Sat down, we sat down. Obie looked at the seeing eye dog, and then at the
Twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows
And a paragraph on the back of each one, and looked at the seeing eye dog.
And then at twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles
And arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one and began to cry,
'cause Obie came to the realization that it was a typical case of American
Blind justice, and there wasn't nothing he could do about it, and the
Judge wasn't going to look at the twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy
Pictures with the circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each
One explaining what each one was to be used as evidence against us........"
[/COLOR] 
Couldn't help my self.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

Bio, I'm just curious, do your signs meet the requirements of the law -- 50 square inches, 1-inch lettering and etc.? If not, could be an impediment to prosecuting the guy.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I know a farmer who put a HUGE set of sheds off of a major road that you could see. As cars stopped, jumped the fence, he had wrote on them, gotcha for stealing and trespassing!!! They were never stolen, just put back on the ground. I post this in reply to one poster saying to entice people over to your property. Jim, i hope you get this low life, I hate trespassers!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

mich buckmaster said:


> I know a farmer who put a HUGE set of sheds off of a major road that you could see. As cars stopped, jumped the fence, he had wrote on them, gotcha for stealing and trespassing!!! They were never stolen, just put back on the ground. I post this in reply to one poster saying to entice people over to your property. Jim, i hope you get this low life, I hate trespassers!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ha that's funny! Did he sit on the other side of the road and take pictures of their license plates as well :lol:


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

You must now have no trespassing signs in 3 languages and also symbols. He could very well be an illiterate or foreigner. In that case, simple signs are not enough.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

mich buckmaster said:


> I know a farmer who put a HUGE set of sheds off of a major road that you could see. As cars stopped, jumped the fence, he had wrote on them, gotcha for stealing and trespassing!!! They were never stolen, just put back on the ground. I post this in reply to one poster saying to entice people over to your property. Jim, i hope you get this low life, I hate trespassers!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Some of the old timers have told me stories of using a rooster pheasants head and neck for busting road hunters. Run a wire up through the neck and place it just off the road. The roosters head should be peeping up out of the grass. Sit back and watch the show. Lol

Bio,
I hope you find a solution to your problem.


----------



## Rabbit Slayer (Dec 29, 2012)

OSXer said:


> If you're trying to imply that he's legal due to an effort to recover a dog, the fact that he's carrying a firearm supersedes and he's illegally trespassing.
> 
> In case you're not familiar with the exact law:
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(3e....aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-73102
> ...


I didn't imply the guy was legal at all !!!!!!!! Just saying that's what it might look like to me. But if it helps you sleep better taking your frustrations out on others go for it.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

bioactive said:


> ...if you know the identity of this trespasser and your disclosure leads to his successful conviction for any crime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that picture makes me look fat. Reckon I could stand to lose a few pounds. 

Can I get my 500 bucks now Jim? That could get me a 4 year membership to Planet Fitness! After that, I'll just be a skinny blur in your cameras...


----------



## shop tom (Oct 31, 2009)

A decoy deer with some strategically placed tannerite might cause a trespasser/poacher to leave some "evidence" in his shorts.

tom


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Cardinal Rule # 1 in the Trespassers Guide. _*Never*_ wear any blaze orange,, this guy is obviously a rookie Bio,, I'd go easy on him.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

twodogsphil said:


> Bio, I'm just curious, do your signs meet the requirements of the law -- 50 square inches, 1-inch lettering and etc.? If not, could be an impediment to prosecuting the guy.


you don't have to have signs to prosecute trespassers.and i don't like them either we have trouble with a couple guys thinking cause their buddy rents a house they can hunt our property behind it.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

William H Bonney said:


> Cardinal Rule # 1 in the Trespassers Guide. _*Never*_ wear any blaze orange,, this guy is obviously a rookie Bio,, I'd go easy on him.


2nd rule.......don't trespass when there is snow on the ground. Makes you wonder if he is trying to recover a coyote/rabbit dog and didn't leave the gun behind.
Bio's $500 is safe, no one is going to get a ticket from this photo unless there is more to the story.

L & O


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Cardinal Rule # 1 in the Trespassers Guide. _*Never*_ wear any blaze orange,, this guy is obviously a rookie Bio,, I'd go easy on him.



I thought the same thing, for being a criminal trespasser he isn't very good at it.

Good thing the guy isn't dragging out a button buck, the reward would have went up to $10,000:lol:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Now you know how the Native's felt when the Whites came onto their lands.


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

*$500.00 REWARD....... * I hear Ya!!! Go get'em Tiger!!!!!



bioactive said:


> *At the wife's request, it will be necessary for me to reduce the reward amount to $200...*


 Ooooops.... Now you lost us!!! ..... 



bioactive said:


> *How about I spend $2000 getting him arrested and prosecuted?* A tiny fraction of the value of the property. I would not think twice if that is the price tag for protecting my property from people who think they can break and enter, or exit, as the case may be.


 Nice Try......Talk is "MOST CERTAINLY CHEAP".....But...Skirts are cheaper..... $2000.00??????......No way... You might better ask Her first.:lol:



bioactive said:


> We'll see.  *He is a rotund fellow with a dark beard wearing a cheap $1.98 K-mart blaze orange vest *, blue gloves, and glasses that are either sunglasses or light sensitive spectacles.


 Stereotyping are we????... Rotund???? Maybe he is just layering..... OK, I degress....You hate K-Mart.. I hate Wal-Mart.. I can sorta' relate..:lol:



bioactive said:


> It is much more likely that he came from what *we know locally as the Triple R Ranch, which is a failed pre-fab housing area,* and is returning to it. It was recently sold. *He may be one of the pre-fab dwellers, or someone associated with the new buyers.* Either way, I am going to do my very best to see that he is prosecuted.


 Do you have something against folks who use "low cost" housing? .. R R R!!.... I Know...It was a cheap Pirate impersonation only because I grew up dwelling on a "pre-fab" pirate ship..... But it was well known locally. 



bioactive said:


> My estimation is that there is about a *90% plus probability* that I will know his name and where he lives in the next 24 hours or so.


 Your 24 hours are up....At least you'll know you have *10% minus probability* of where that guy will be at 2:56 July 13th 2018. You have that going for you...Which is nice.... 



bioactive said:


> The camera was placed about 12 feet up the tree pointed down at the sign and the point of least resistance.
> Nicely done my friend.


 Just wondering..Of your numerous cameras......How many you got pointed at your property lines just to catch "PERPS"????



bioactive said:


> And yes, I cannot hunt deer here right now so am on the prowl for very large, satisfying game.


 Gotta' hand it to ya... After deer season......Most your age, are just "satisfied" with going to FLORIDA for a couple months.:lol:



bioactive said:


> Game, set, match


:woohoo1:Tennis anyone? 



bioactive said:


> I had aerials and ground pictures every hundred yards or so of the route he took from the game camera location to the back yard of the other person pressing charges, along with written permission from the landowner to do so.


 Yeah Yeah Yeah....With Twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows snd a paragraph on the back of each one......We heard....Alice told us...



farmlegend said:


> *Hell, I'd pay a grand if I knew it would cause the POS to have to pay a $250 fine. Head explode? I'd have a riot doing it.
> Then I'd sue him in civil court for damages and make him hire an attorney to defend himself. Cheap entertainment.
> *





Scout 2 said:


> *Kinda hard to sue him if your head exploded :lol:*





AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> *Not only is the OCD a issue, its also clearly apparent that some some also have more money than brains...*


 



Mitchell Ulrich said:


> *Now you know how the Native's felt when the Whites came onto their lands*.



Happy July 13, 2018 everyone!!!!!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Rut-N-Strut said:


> ........
> Ooooops.... Now you lost us!!! .....
> 
> Nice Try......Talk is "MOST CERTAINLY CHEAP".....But...Skirts are cheaper..... $2000.00??????......No way... You might better ask Her first.:lol:



Maybe instead of cameras, perhaps hiring Don Quixote is the answer.

L & O


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I can relate a story to help open the eyes to what a single walk through a property by ANYONE can do to the prospect of a successful deer hunt.

Last week my pops (God and I love him) decided to walk back into a blind that overlooks a very good swampy bedding area. On that entry he spooked 9 deer out of said bedding area including a good buck. His mistake was his choice of entry routes. Poor choice but it happens and we will learn from that mistake.

No big deal, right? Well, when you consider that property was purchased exclusively to HUNT DEER and now those deer are no longer using the parcel in a manner that affords us the opportunity to put a projectile through one of them, it nullifys the parcel. BTW, my plan was to hunt the far north edge of that bedding area to poke a doe on Dec. 31, 2 days AFTER dad's hunt. I did not see a deer. Last time I hunted the spot I saw 4 with 2 bucks. 

This was self inflicted damage in my example. In Bio's case, a complete stranger and trespasser has now potentially caused similar damage with his uninvited invasion. UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!!!!!!!

Bio and ALL property owners have the right to enjoy their property free from others interference. How is that so hard to understand????? It is no different than some low-life sleeping in my bed or raiding my refrigerator. Kind of like a RAT!!

I hope you deliver a strong message to this criminal, Bio. Michigan should develop some serious trespass penaltys which strike fear into the hearts of trespassers. Something more than the current slap on the wrist.

BTW, extend it to snowmobilers who insist on cruising my ditch and ripping from the soil my young switchgrass stand which has proven difficult to establish. Oh, but the bleeding hearts probably want that scum sucking dink who has foiled my HARD WORK to be allowed to cruise my property and front yard too.

Eye for an eye. Next time it happens I'm considering going to his home (tracks were easy to follow) and I will take my 4x4 Chevy and donut up his front yard. I noticed they were careful NOT to run their sleds through their own front yard. While this sounds SOOOOO righteous I will NOT lower myself. Instead I will walk up to Jeff's door (I have access to demographic software to name him) and politely tell him I'm going to prosecute if it happens again. Fortunately, I install plots for a living and can give an accurate value to the work and finished product. He'll get the point sooner or later in the form of $$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

A couple neighbors over wounded a buck and tracked it to my property which is posted. Walked within 3 ft of a sign and continued to track through a 2 acre hinge cut bedding area where he thought the deer crossed the creek. With no way to cross the creek he decided to go to the house. Was told he had to wait for me to continue and 4 hrs later at noon I pull in and he's still standing in the yard smoking a cigarette. Who knows how many cigs he smoked in my bedding area thinking what to do. We kicked the buck up and came back 4 more hours later and stomped my bedding area with no luck. Needless to say I was getting pics of a nice 8 and 10 everyday coming out of that bedding. For seven days I did not get even 1 pic of any deer. After 7 days they showed back up daily. Since he was tracking a wounded deer, didn't steal my camera that took his pic (he knew) and asked for permission to continue, and was descent, I give him the benefit of doubt. Now if he was stalking my property to hunt, or stole from me, he would NEVER be allowed on my property again. Good luck bio, put it to him.


----------



## billmitch (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't understand the nasty comments. He has property that he pays for, and uses as dedicated hunting land. It is posted and he went so far as to leave a contact number if for whatever reason someone had to access it. 

The guy is wearing orange and carrying a gun. On posted private property.
It really doesn't matter what any of us think, he is in fact breaking a law, and bio has every right to pursue it as he sees fit, and should be able to post that here without being made fun of or some idiot suggesting he has a condition.
There is a right and wrong way of doing this. Ask permission first, and THEN you can go on the land if permission was granted. Other then that keep out. 99% of the guys here would freak out if they saw some dude with a gun walking through their back yard, but for some reason this is ok?

I don't get some of you guys.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

That fat ace was breaking the law! If it weren't for Bio's diligence in setting up cams, he never would have even know! Why any of you guys are defending this scumbag is beyond me. Hope you nail his ace.


----------



## Gigantopithecus (May 10, 2011)

Lets get this thread back on track to finding the perp. First, I can tell that he is *left handed*. Second, I ran the photo through the *FACEBACK* app from the movie The Other Guys, and this is what I got.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Jager Pro said:


> So in the two pics that were posted he is leaving the property right?


Explain relevance, if you don't mind.



LoBrass said:


> I can relate a story to help open the eyes to what a single walk through a property by ANYONE can do to the prospect of a successful deer hunt.
> 
> Last week my pops (God and I love him) decided to walk back into a blind that overlooks a very good swampy bedding area. On that entry he spooked 9 deer out of said bedding area including a good buck. His mistake was his choice of entry routes. Poor choice but it happens and we will learn from that mistake.
> 
> ...


Cosign.

Your ability to easily document the economic value of damages from Jeff's activities should be of benefit when you pursue the civil suit. There is a certain form of cretin out there that views snowmobile ownership as a form of trespassing pass, similar to to dog retrieval.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

bioactive said:


> We'll see. He is a rotund fellow with a dark beard wearing a cheap $1.98 K-mart blaze orange vest, blue gloves, and glasses that are either sunglasses or light sensitive spectacles, and walking through an area that is visible from about 15 houses.
> 
> My estimation is that there is about a 90% plus probability that I will know his name and where he lives in the next 24 hours or so. I put eventually finding out who he is at 99%. Already this morning I heard that some guest hunters on that property saw a husky fellow walking out of that area and towards a particular location on a nearby road earlier in the season.
> 
> Once his picture is up all over the neighborhood, and the flyer I am making is dropped off at every door in the area, his identity will emerge.


Ok its been 48 hours. Did you nail him yet?


----------



## glen sible (Dec 11, 2004)

Maybe if you waited a year he would be bigger.:evil:

Let him go, so he'll grow kinda thing. Might get a better identifying picture.

Just jokin' . If they trespass they are also apt to poach. Keep on watching.


probably talk again,

glen


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Muskegonbow said:


> Ok its been 48 hours. Did you nail him yet?


Even it he did, there would likely be good reasons why he wouldn't disclose it here. Besides, bio is probably enjoying the Ohio muzzleloader season, along with other deer hunting enthusiasts.

Back to my successful trespass prosecution thread - I got a call which accurately ID'd both of the suspects, the day after I posted my reward flyer in a business located in the next county over. I mentioned nothing of it here - doing so could alert the perps and/or their accomplices/accessories. Both suspects had fled the state, and, several months later, one of them was taken into custody in Ohio and bound over to Hillsdale authorities. Though I obviously followed the case, and knew the identities of the culprits within days of my original post, I didn't make a peep about it until perp #1 was sentenced. I kept my silence while reading moronic posts like:



Outdoorsman17 said:


> Please explain to me why they have not been caught then


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 6, 2004)

LoBrass said:


> I can relate a story to help open the eyes to what a single walk through a property by ANYONE can do to the prospect of a successful deer hunt.
> 
> Last week my pops (God and I love him) decided to walk back into a blind that overlooks a very good swampy bedding area. On that entry he spooked 9 deer out of said bedding area including a good buck. His mistake was his choice of entry routes. Poor choice but it happens and we will learn from that mistake.
> 
> ...


 Wow this same scenario played out years ago between a kid on a snowmobile and my dad and I in his truck. We had 40 acres of open field and some woods. For some strange reason the subdivision of idiots across the street looked at that land and came to the conclusions....
A. Great we can buy our kids snowmobiles and atvs and they can go play.
B. Look our son can go build a fort in those woods over there.
C. Lucky me, a place to dump my leaves and grass clippings.

Countless times we dealt with these people, it got old. We chased one kid down and cornered him with the truck, he was on his snowmobile. My dad asked for his address so we could go 4 wheelin in his front yard. He said you cant do that. We didnt but we think he got the message. I think snowmobiliers have this feeling like they arent really trespassing cause they are on snow.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

LoBrass said:


> I can relate a story to help open the eyes to what a single walk through a property by ANYONE can do to the prospect of a successful deer hunt.
> 
> Last week my pops (God and I love him) decided to walk back into a blind that overlooks a very good swampy bedding area. On that entry he spooked 9 deer out of said bedding area including a good buck. His mistake was his choice of entry routes. Poor choice but it happens and we will learn from that mistake.
> 
> ...


John;

You are right on the mark with these comments. The area he walked into is an area that my neighbor to the north and I treat as an deer bedding sanctuary. During the last week of December, *we know the main target buck for both me and my neighbor Luke, called the big 6, was bedding right in the area where this guy walked through.* I have been hunting hard for this animal, and in the few days after Christmas, was unable to get in there because the wind was not perfect. 

The Big 6:









He finally started getting on a food pattern towards late December after being occupied with breeding up until then.

I saw him come from there the day after gun season (see trail camera picture from Nov 30th below). I was thrilled to know he survived gun season and that I actually got to lay eyes on him briefly the next night. And then I almost got a shot at him with my crossbow just before Christmas.

We believe that buck spends most of him time on our two properties (based on trail camera photos and sightings). He regularly moves around in daytime. He does so because that area, from his perspective, is completely free of human intrusion. We had been tracking his movements since August and dreaming of seeing him in the flesh. 

How many of you have 4.5 year old bucks up and about in daytime, regularly using your property? How would you like it if conditions were perfect to connect on him, but the whole thing was disrupted by someone who paid nothing for the privilege of using the property but has the nerve to enter an area that my neighbor and I do now allow ourselves to enter. I spent $125,000 for this property, and pay thousands every year in taxes. Why does he have more freedom to move on it than I give myself?

I was anxious every day from the 25th to Jan1st waiting for a wind I could hunt the stand closest to that area.

Whenever I got the right wind, I planned on moving into the closest stand, which is about 100 yards from where this guy left my property.

I spent lots of time and effort with my neighbor creating the bedding area this poor innocent trespasser was walking out of. 

If the wind was right on the morning of Dec 31, I would have been sitting in a stand with a high expectation of seeing a deer that would not have been around because he would have been run out by this bozo, and certainly, if displaced by said bozo would have shifted to one of his other bedding areas. Here I am, avoiding the area because the wind is not perfect, and I know if I go in there with the wrong wind he will probably shift to another bedding area or become aware of the best stand location to get him from, and this guy can just walk through my property, perhaps right through the deer's bed, stepping on carefully cut and placed hinge cut trees? 

It is amazing to me that people on here are so cavalier about people trespassing on private property. 

Just the simple act of stepping on that tree was doing damage to my property. It is the only tree in that spot available for hinge cutting. It was cut carefully so that it would stay alive and send sprouts to improve the cover and create browse for deer.

Shame on him for stepping on my tree, possibly killing the tree by breaking the hinge, and who knows how many other carefully hinged trees he stepped on?

How would some of you feel if someone came in your carefully manicured yard and stepped on and broke trees, flowers, and bushes (and believe me, my woods is well manicured). It is not his business to be on my property touching or doing anything for any reason. 

I see no difference if he is rabbit hunting or Bald Eagle Hunting. I see no difference if he is rabbit hunting in the back corner of my woods or if he were kicking bushes in my back yard to hunt rabbits. In either case he is making himself at home on property that is not his.

Below is the Big 6 on November 30th standing 40 yards form my stand with 50 minutes of shooting light left. He is walking away from the bedding area that trespasser walked though about 200 yards to the east. How dare anyone come on my property and disrupt my chances to harvest this deer that I have been pursuing all year?









Anyone who believes that deer like this will continue as usual after getting kicked out of their beds, well you do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Gigantopithecus said:


> Lets get this thread back on track to finding the perp. First, I can tell that he is *left handed*. Second, I ran the photo through the *FACEBACK* app from the movie The Other Guys, and this is what I got.


If you look more closely at the post and square board on it, the sign on the other side that we can't see says free mega buck hunting land managed for everyone please only take one buck.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Muskegonbow said:


> Ok its been 48 hours. Did you nail him yet?


I am hunting in southern Ohio.

There is no phone signal at the cabin and I have not thought about looking when I have been on ridge tops, which is the only place to get service.

I have been busy this morning catching up on emails (we do have wireless internet) and making up a crock pot of venison for the evening meal. 

I will be trying to remember to check when I do get a signal. But chances are, I will be so focused on hunting that I will forget. 

Funny, I get accused of OCD about this but have not even taken the trouble or thought about checking my messages about it when I have a signal. Too busy having fun with the guys at deer camp to worry about it. 

So much for those theories.:lol:

Resolved about getting him?

Yes?

Head blowing up? OCD?

Not even remotely close.

Gotta love the imagination of the armchair psychoanalysts on these forums.

Having fun and more fun right now.


----------



## standsetter (Dec 2, 2007)

billmitch said:


> I don't understand the nasty comments. He has property that he pays for, and uses as dedicated hunting land. It is posted and he went so far as to leave a contact number if for whatever reason someone had to access it.
> 
> The guy is wearing orange and carrying a gun. On posted private property.
> It really doesn't matter what any of us think, he is in fact breaking a law, and bio has every right to pursue it as he sees fit, and should be able to post that here without being made fun of or some idiot suggesting he has a condition.
> ...



The jeremiad OP is the catharsis, sympathy is the spoon. This too shall pass.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

[QOUTE]Anyone who believes that deer like this will continue as usual after getting kicked out of their beds, well you do not know what you are talking about.[/QUOTE]

I would have had that deer dead a couple months ago, maybe next season you can hire me to get it done. $1000 and I'll hang him in your barn

If you knew where that deer was bedding you could have grab another guy or two and did a deliberate planned out drive in gun season and killed him the first try. They do it every day in Iowa, Illinois, Ohio, Indiana.


----------



## billmitch (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry SS, while I agree to a point with what you say, it doesn't make it right. I wonder how my neighbor with the new truck would feel if I just went over and took it for a test ride, I have no intention of stealing it I just want to check it out. 
There are tons of threads every year regarding trespassing, and I don't see you offering the sage advice in your previous post. Perhaps your feelings about bio have more to do with it. If so this thread says a lot more about you then Jim.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

farmlegend said:


> Explain relevance, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not trying to condone trespassing or anything but if he is in fact leaving the property then this may be more innocent than people believe. Perhaps he was hunting on his land or was given permission to be there and accidentally crossed lines. Perhaps he truly believed he was on the right property and upon discovering the sign he left immediately. Intentions mean a lot to me personally when I'm judging people. Just something to consider before this guy is condemned to hell.

Obviously this depends on the situation, I don't even know if this could be an honest mistake with how the properties are set up.


----------



## warden (Jul 30, 2005)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> That fat ace was breaking the law! If it weren't for Bio's diligence in setting up cams, he never would have even know! Why any of you guys are defending this scumbag is beyond me. Hope you nail his ace.


Are people sympathizing with the trespasser because they themselves are a trespasser, or once were a trespasser? It's human nature to support what you do.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

One thing about posting stuff on a public form, if this guy follows it now knows your out of state and can have a free for all on your land or any of your other stuff. I hope you catch him. I have to run people off my little bit of land every year. I am surrounded by fed land and expected this when I purchased it but not to the extant it has been. Its one thing to come to my door and ask to retrieve your deer but just to go and not ask is wrong. I know if I was to look out my window and see someone creepin **** would go down hill for them in a hurry.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Bloodrunner said:


> [QOUTE]Anyone who believes that deer like this will continue as usual after getting kicked out of their beds, well you do not know what you are talking about.


Wow! So you are recommending I disrupt my own property just to harvest a particular deer?

I would get no satisfaction whatsoever from killing that deer in the manner you suggest. Nor do I want to turn my property into a place where deer feel stressed.

It matters not if I harvest him. I would like to, but I do not have to and certainly will not stoop to techniques like that.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Bloodrunner said:


> I would have had that deer dead a couple months ago, maybe next season you can hire me to get it done. $1000 and I'll hang him in your barn
> 
> If you knew where that deer was bedding you could have grab another guy or two and did a deliberate planned out drive in gun season and killed him the first try. They do it every day in Iowa, Illinois, Ohio, Indiana [QOUTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Jager Pro said:


> Not trying to condone trespassing or anything but if he is in fact leaving the property then this may be more innocent than people believe. *Perhaps he was hunting on his land or was given permission to be there and accidentally crossed lines.* Perhaps he truly believed he was on the right property and upon discovering the sign he left immediately. Intentions mean a lot to me personally when I'm judging people. Just something to consider before this guy is condemned to hell.
> 
> Obviously this depends on the situation, I don't even know if this could be an honest mistake with how the properties are set up.


If there were any chance whatsoever of that I would never have posted it up here. I would not post a picture of a person who may have had a reasonable explanation. 

The nearest possible places where he could have permission:

East (the direction he was walking) 2000 feet and he would have accidently had to cross a road.

West 3500 feet all the way through my property and all the way through Erick's property and he would have had to accidently cross a road.

North 2000 feet through Luke's property at which point he would find himself in a subdivision. 

South through my property, including an impenetrable swamp, then through my mother-in-laws' property, and he would have had to accidently cross a road after accidently crossing my other property or those of my neighbors who does not allow hunting, or through one of the other neighbor's front yards. 

Southeast 2300 feet through my property and then another 800 feet across the neighbor's empty bean field.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

bioactive said:


> Wow! So you are recommending I disrupt my own property just to harvest a particular deer?
> 
> I would get no satisfaction whatsoever from killing that deer in the manner you suggest. Nor do I want to turn my property into a place where deer feel stressed.
> 
> It matters not if I harvest him. I would like to, but I do not have to and certainly will not stoop to techniques like that.




Driving deer is a way of life, and very popular way to kill huge bucks in many parts of the U.S. and Canada. The World Record was killed on a deer drive. 


A properly done drive is basically having a couple sitters on the escape routes and have a guy do a very slow walk, stop and go, "still" hunt thru the bedding area. It is highly effective.


I have seen bedding areas where you could kick bucks out of many days in a row. 


But it takes skill and be properly planned with wind direction and other things to account for. It is not for everyone.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Note to self ....... Don't EVER waste my time reading one of Bio's trespassing threads again.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Bloodrunner said:


> Driving deer is a way of life, and very popular way to kill huge bucks in many parts of the U.S. and Canada. The World Record was killed on a deer drive.
> 
> 
> A properly done drive is basically having a couple sitters on the escape routes and have a guy do a very slow walk, stop and go, "still" hunt thru the bedding area. It is highly effective.
> ...


Kind of like this one we took in muzzy season? I was not the setter but was supposed to be, I declined. Fun way to hunt with a group, for killing I woukld rather hunt them.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

LoBrass said:


> I can relate a story to help open the eyes to what a single walk through a property by ANYONE can do to the prospect of a successful deer hunt.
> 
> Last week my pops (God and I love him) decided to walk back into a blind that overlooks a very good swampy bedding area. On that entry he spooked 9 deer out of said bedding area including a good buck. His mistake was his choice of entry routes. Poor choice but it happens and we will learn from that mistake.
> 
> ...


Okay I understand you're frustrated but comparing somebody trespassing to someone sleeping in your bed is absolutely insane. If somebodies in my bed they're getting their a s s kicked first, questions later. If I had property and someone was trespassing. Wouldn't dare put a hand on him unless it was necessary. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

CHASINEYES said:


> Kind of like this one we took in muzzy season? I was not the setter but was supposed to be, I declined. Fun way to hunt with a group, for killing I woukld rather hunt them.



I would rather hunt them too, I haven't done any deer drives in a while, but it sure does work when the deer are laying low in late season. You can get some really big deer going that you never knew were around.


There are thousands of hunters pushin woods this weekend in Ohio, wish I was there, could have a big one run up to you when people are out moving around.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Bloodrunner said:


> I would rather hunt them too, I haven't done any deer drives in a while, but it sure does work when the deer are laying low in late season. You can get some really big deer going that you never knew were around.
> 
> 
> There are thousands of hunters pushin woods this weekend in Ohio, wish I was there, could have a big one run up to you when people are out moving around.


Hey, bio's in ohio hunting. God forbid a big boy gets kicked in his direction from a distant deer drive. He already said he wouldn't stoop so low as to kill a buck that's been driven to him. Lol


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

bioactive said:


> Wow! So you are recommending I disrupt my own property just to harvest a particular deer?
> 
> I would get no satisfaction whatsoever from killing that deer in the manner you suggest. Nor do I want to turn my property into a place where deer feel stressed.
> 
> It matters not if I harvest him. I would like to, but I do not have to and certainly will not stoop to techniques like that.


So if you where hunting and u noticed one of your neighbors was doing a deer drive on their property. Would u shoot that buck if he came running to your stand and stopped at 20 yards to look back?


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry chasing eyes beat me to it.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

CHASINEYES said:


> Hey, bio's in ohio hunting. God forbid a big boy gets kicked in his direction from a distant deer drive. He already said he wouldn't stoop so low as to kill a buck that's been driven to him. Lol





Muskegonbow said:


> So if you where hunting and u noticed one of your neighbors was doing a deer drive on their property. Would u shoot that buck if he came running to your stand and stopped at 20 yards to look back?



The point is not disrupting a property. Doing a deer drive to kill a particular buck would do such and that would not go in line with the way bio and others manage their properties. We want our properties to hold deer who are not feeling pressure while being there. 

I would kill a buck if it was pushed to me from another property, but I would not conduct a drive just to kill a particular buck. The short term satisfaction only ruins the long term. If you know where a particular buck is bedding, there are other ways to kill him without pushing him out. Hell just knowing where he beds ups your chances greatly.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

He'll be disrupting it in a couple days with chainsaws so what's the difference? Not being a smart ass just curious how a small deer drive on dec 22 would be that disruptive when you plan on cutting, maintains bedding areas in early jan?


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

This site is turning into archerytalk real quick......


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Oops lol. 

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

casscityalum said:


> Oops lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


And here come the fireworks...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Muskegonbow said:


> He'll be disrupting it in a couple days with chainsaws so what's the difference? Not being a smart ass just curious how a small deer drive on dec 22 would be that disruptive when you plan on cutting, maintains bedding areas in early jan?



Hunting season is over, the disrupting will not effect any deer hunting. Deer he happens to push out will not run over to other properties to be killed. 

What happens during and just prior to the season is much more important than what happens January through August. 


Look at Tony Lapratt..........he runs 20+ people through his property every weekend from January to August.........and he kills and holds some good deer.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Deer drives happen in Iowa all over the place...the preferred way of local hunting...Ohio too. 

Just because bio hunts a certain way doesn't mean he is right or it's the correct way or the most successful way. It's his way....but considering he hasn't harvested that buck, he might want to evaluate his gameplan.:lol:

I would have no problem doing a small push on my property to harvest a deer....it's a hunting technique that works. If a buck escapes from his bed area and his escape route works...he will be back in the same bed within day(s).


----------

